# Anyone used Gonasi hp??



## jan33piglet (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi

We are just about to start our 3rd IVF treatment and we received all our medication on Saturday. The past 2 cycles we used pregnyl as the HCG trigger but this time round we've been given Gonasi hp. On the label it says that its not a licensed drug!!!! 

Has anyone used this before? 

I will be ringing the clinic at lunch time but thought I would ask you guys first.

Thanks xxx


----------



## ruby5 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi,

I was given switched to Gonasi at the last minute as I think they are favouring this at the clinic I went to at the moment.

No problems with this,

Goodluck

x


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

I have had Gonasi for my last three cycles and got it again for this cycle, no problems from me!


----------



## jennyes2011 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi - I just had Gonasi too. I've been told it is exactly the same as Pregnyl except you dont need to put it in the freezer. My clinic uses it all the time, and they have good success rates.

Jenny


----------



## jan33piglet (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys   xxx


----------

